# Plugin in Java für imageJ



## Alessia1 (4. Okt 2022)

Hallo,

Für mein Studium muss ich in diesem Semester ein plugin programmieren welches in imageJ angewendet werden kann. 
Programmieren ist leider nicht so meins, jedoch hab ich mich irgendwie durchs Studium gekämpft und stehe jetzt kurz vorm Ende.

Das Plugin soll aus einer Sequenz mit Max. 100 Bildern auf denen sich 1-3 Bälle bewegen, automatisch ein Ergebnisbild generieren, indem die Flugbahn der Bälle durch Darstellung aller zwischenpositionen der Bälle sichtbar wird.

Vielleicht habt ihr Tipps für mich wie ich an das ganze rangehen kann, Ideen oder gute Quellen welche mir helfen können. 
Es wäre echt eine Erleichterung wenn ich das ganze hier mit eurer Hilfe erarbeiten kann.

Da das ganze sich um eine Hausarbeit handelt, habe ich es erstmal in dieses Unterforum gelegt.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## KonradN (4. Okt 2022)

Und was brauchst du da jetzt genau an Hilfe? An was scheitert es? Was hast Du schon hin bekommen?


----------



## Jw456 (5. Okt 2022)

Die Bilder sind doch bestimmt alle vom selben Kamera Standpunkt aufgenommen oder?

Dann brauchst du etwas was den Ball in der Bitmap erkennt und den Mittelpunkt x,y Koordinaten  im Bild bestimmt. Wenn es sogar noch ein 3D Raum ist musst du auch die Größe Durchmesser des Balls beachten um auf die  Z Achse zu kommen.

Ich würde sagen etwas zur Muster Erkennung in Bitmaps könne hilfreich sein.


Dann Hast du deine  Wertpaare  und kannst  Diagramme, … zeichnen oder was du willst.

Zeige doch mal ein zwei der Bilder.


----------

